# Home Server mit vielen Aufgaben, welches BS?



## Sativ (27. Dezember 2013)

Also liebe Leute, ich habe da relativ genaue Vorstellungen was der Homeserver können muss. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten umsetzen kann. Da kommt dieser Thread zum Einsatz.

1. Ich erwarte von dem Rechner eine Cloud, die ca. 100-200GB groß sein soll. Diese soll sich selbstständig mit meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop synchronisieren. (und möglichst sicher sein)
2. Des weiteren soll es einen Ordner geben, der sich automatisch mit einem USB-Stick synchronisiert wenn man ihn anschließt. Dieser soll 30GB groß sein und ist wichtig für mein Studium.
3. Dieser Ordner soll aber gleichzeitig teil der Cloud sein, sprich die mit dem Server gesyncten Daten sollen sich auch mit Laptop und Desktop syncen.
4. Er soll in der Lage sein kleine Indiegames abzuspielen, da er ja an dem Fernseher im Wohnzimmer angeschlossen werden soll.
5. Filme sollen problemlos im Netzwerk gestreamt werden können. (Wollte dafür noch iwie ubuntu tv oder raspberry pi an meinem Fernseher realisieren, das passt hier aber nicht rein)
6. Er soll mit 3 Festplatten bestückt werden (eine sys und 2 für Raid)
7. 24/7 Betrieb (meiste Zeit im Stand-by)
8. wenig Stromverbrauch im Stand-by
9. allg. wenig Stromverbrauch
10. möglichst wenig voreingenommene usb ports und Kabellage (folglich wlan und blauzahn)
11. ein Datagrab
12. auf die Cloud sollte man via Smartphone und Tablet zugreifen können, ähnlich Dropbox oder Google Drive.

So, ich glaube das war es auch schon. Den PC habe ich mir auch schon zusammengestellt, werden diesen Thread jedoch nochmal bei der PC zusammenstellung rein hauen. Mir geht es hier hauptsächlich um das BS. Über msdnaa könnte ich kostenlos an windows server 2012 R2 kommen, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob sich so ein BS auch für so normale Sachen wie Filme abspielen und Spiele spielen eignet. Außerdem habe ich schon seit längerer Zeit mal Lust auf ein Linux PC, nur welches Linux? Ubuntu Server? Oder ein normales Desktop BS und alles weiter so einrichten? Suche da schon seit einer Weile, z.T. hier im Forum, z.T. via Google, jedoch finde ich nie so spezielle Anforderungen wie ich sie stelle.
Darum bitte ich alle die Ahnung davon haben mir zu helfen und das empfohlene BS auch mit Beziehungen auf meine Anforderungen zu belegen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal. Frohe Weihnachtszeit.

P.S.: Hier noch der PC, der A6 ist nur ein Platzhalter bis Kaveri rauskommt. Im Moment finde ich auch den A8 mit der 45W TDP interessant, allerdings möchte ich auf Kaveri warten und der A8 is einfach zu teuer und zu overpowered in meinen Augen.
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-346777


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. Dezember 2013)

Also mit Windows Server 2012 R2 kannst du schonmal alle Aufgaben die Server verrichten soll problemlos einrichten wenn du die entsprechende Kenntnisse besitzt, allerdings ginge dies auch zb mit einem Debian Server wenn man eben Ahnung von Linux hat. Jedoch wäre in meinen Augen Windows Server für alltägliche Desktop Aufgaben wie zb Spielen und Filme schauen (noch) deutlich besser geeignet als ein Linux Server.
Edit: Nochmal zu deiner PC Zusammenstellung, ich würde mir nochmal überlegen, ob du nicht doch einen A8 für deinen Server nehmen willst, der A6 reicht derzeit vielleicht noch, allerdings wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, wie es in Zukunft aussieht. Der A6 knickt deutlich schneller und starker Last zusammen, also mit dem A8 würdest du wahrscheinlich einiges besser und zukunftssicherer fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Sativ (28. Dezember 2013)

Da danke ich erstmal für die Antwort. D.h. ich kann bei windows Server auch ganz normale Programme wie bei einem Windows 7 Rechner installieren? Das klingt ja gut. Den A6 würde ich eh noch nicht kaufen, ist wie gesagt erstmal ein Platzhalter. Würde der A8-6500T nicht soviel kosten, wäre er eine Option. Aber ich möchte ja eh erst auf Kaveri warten und zu entsprechender Stunde nochmal nachfragen, welcher Prozessor dann der geeignetste ist.
Unter den gegebenen Umständen bin ich in der Linuxabteilung ja ganz falsch, dann mach ich das morgen nochmal bei windows rein und frage da dann, wie es mit der Einrichtung aussieht.
Schade, wirds wohl wieder erstmal nix mit einen Linux PC .... dann hau ich mal zum Spaß Linux mit auf meinem Desktop.


----------



## Sativ (28. Dezember 2013)

Noch eine kurze Frage: Warum soviel Leistung, dachte zuerst an den A4. Eigentlich muss der ja nix leisten außer die Spiele die ich spielen möchte und da spiele ich einfach das was geht, wird an dem PC eh eher auf indie games ala Back to the future, Monkey Island, Sam & Max und hin und wieder Final Fantasy VII hinauslaufen.


----------



## MaxRink (28. Dezember 2013)

Lass das mal mit WS 2012. Debian und Konsorten sind dazu genauso in der Lage, allerdings kostenfrei.
Für die Spiele reicht WINE und für Videos gibt beispielsweise XBMC


----------



## Sativ (28. Dezember 2013)

kostenfrei ist ws für mich auch, also geht es wirklich nur um die bedienfreundlichkeit und den Umfang.


----------



## MaxRink (28. Dezember 2013)

Zu bedienfreundlichkeit: Viel Spaß mit WS, vor allem der IE ist extrem Benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Sativ (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das Sarkasmus war. Ist es sehr umständlich bei der Bedienung? Ich kenne mich da echt gar nicht aus. Und den IE nutze ich auch nicht, würde da wieder chrome raufspielen. Was die Bedienung angeht habe ich echt keine Ahnung, darum ja dieser thread. Was ist denn so Bediener unfreundlich, kannst du da ein paar Beispiele nennen, die linux besser macht?


----------



## bingo88 (28. Dezember 2013)

Gerade bei einem Datengrab ist ein Virenscanner sinnvoll, für Windows Server bist du da aber im dreistelligen €-Bereich. Die normalen AVs für Privatanwender lassen sich in der Regel nicht auf Serverbetriebssystemen installieren, sondern nur spezielle Serverscanner. Das solltest du bei der Auswahl des OS berücksichtigen.


----------



## maikeru (28. Dezember 2013)

auch hier gilt:

wer von windows kommt und sich unsicher ist was er nehmen soll, sollte windows weiterverwenden.

wenn sich einer mit Linux / bsd auskennt würde diese Frage nicht so gestellt werden .

wer neugierig ist und wirklich lernen möchte sollte es ausprobieren, sollte sich aber bewusst sein das Linux anders ist.
es ist keine Win Kopie und kein Windows Nachbau.

Als Cloudlösung würde ich dir owncloud einmal nahelegen.

für Spiele Steam,

Falls du dir einen leisen Server baust würde ich auf die Zwischenlösung verzichten und den Server direkt an den Fernseher hängen.

Multimedia ---> XBMC 

für das syncen kenne ich jetzt kein spezielles Programm,
ist aber aufjedenfall machbar ( würde spontan dies mit systemd /upstart und rssync lösen )
bittorrentsync ist auch einen Blick wert

als wm würde ich was schlankes einsetzen wie z.b. enlightenment oder max fxce
als Distro debian 7, opensuse 13.1 oder ubuntu 12.04


----------



## MaxRink (28. Dezember 2013)

Sativ schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass das Sarkasmus war. Ist es sehr umständlich bei der Bedienung? Ich kenne mich da echt gar nicht aus. Und den IE nutze ich auch nicht, würde da wieder chrome raufspielen. Was die Bedienung angeht habe ich echt keine Ahnung, darum ja dieser thread. Was ist denn so Bediener unfreundlich, kannst du da ein paar Beispiele nennen, die linux besser macht?



Du wirst Chrome erstmal nicht downloaden können.


----------



## Sativ (28. Dezember 2013)

@ bingo88 den Aspekt des virenschutzes habe ich noch gar nicht überdacht. Du hast aber vollkommen recht, ich mache das system ja auch um meine Daten dauerhaft zu schützen und da wäre es mehr als ärgerlich, wenn die Daten durch einen virus o.ä. verloren gehen. Ich werde nachher nochmal bei msdnaa schauen, ob dort ein entsprechendes Programm hinterlegt ist. Bereit viel Geld in den Virenschutz zu stecken bin ich eigentlich nicht, da würde ich dann eher Abstand von WS nehmen.

@ maikeru du hast schon recht, vllt. ist es nicht gerade die beste Idee seine ersten Schritte mit Linux auf einem Server zu machen, der in 1. Linie zuverlässig und sicher sein soll. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass Linux unsicher ist, sondern das die Daten dann aufgrund von mir begangener Fehler verloren gehen können. Allerdings könnte ich ihn anfangs auch nur mit einer 1tb platte zum testen und erstmaligen einrichten bestücken und wenn das gut klappt, Bau ich ihn fertig mit den 2x 3tb platten (die platten kann man doch bei allen BS im RAID laufen lassen bzw. es sollte BS unabhängig sein,oder?). Somit wäre das Risiko von mir begangener Fehler minimiert. 
Als cloud hatte ich auch an owncloud gedacht. Und Steam steht als Spieleversorger sowieso fest. Der Server bzw. Home Server sollte auch direkt als multimedia zentrale dienen, also wird wahrscheinlich auch xbmc drauf kommen.
Für das syncen muss ich mich auch nochmal genauer informieren, was ich da nun nehmen werde. 
Was meinst du mit WM? Sollte ich das debian bzw. eines der anderen BS die du empfohlen zusätzlich auf das system machen oder ausschließlich?


----------



## Sativ (28. Dezember 2013)

Wieso kann ich chrome nicht downloaden? Ich habe mal gehört, dass es auf ubuntu gehen soll.


----------



## guss (31. Dezember 2013)

Bei Ubuntu nutzt Du eher Chromium anstelle von Chrome, wobei ersteres Open Source ist und letzteres nicht. Die Unterschiede sind hier beschrieben. Ob Chrome in den offiziellen Repositories vorhanden ist weiss ich gar nicht.

Ich vermute aber, dass es bei Windows 2012 Server nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist Chrome zu installieren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich hatte bisher recht wenig mit dem 2012er Server zu tun. Er ist an Win8 angelehnt und ich finde die Bedienung eklig. Das ist natürlich nur mein persönlicher erster Eindruck. 

Ich habe meinen HTPC mit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS realisiert und hatte davor vor bald 20 Jahren zuletzt Kontakt mit Linux. Ich hatte also recht wenig Plan davon. Es gibt aber Unmengen an tollen Hilfe Seite und ich fand es echt spannend wieder in die Linux Welt einzutauchen. Vor allem ist heute die Vernutzung von Windows und Linux echt kein Thema mehr und Linux kann z.B. mittlerweile perfekt mit NTFS Laufwerken umgehen. Überhaupt war ich vom aktuellen Stand von Linux echt begeistert. 

Nur solltest Du möglichst selten erwähnen, dass Du einen Linux Server mit graphischer Oberfläche betreibst. Ich bin da erst kürzlich im Forum von ubuntuusers.de fertig gemacht worden


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Gerade bei einem Datengrab ist ein Virenscanner sinnvoll, für Windows Server bist du da aber im dreistelligen €-Bereich. Die normalen AVs für Privatanwender lassen sich in der Regel nicht auf Serverbetriebssystemen installieren


 
Kann ich bestätigen, ich hab ein paar private Virenscanner ausprobiert und keiner hat funktioniert.

Als Beispiel:
Virenschutz für Windows und Unix Server - Avira Server Security
Windows Server Antivirus EE | Business Security | Kaspersky Lab


----------



## MaxRink (31. Dezember 2013)

Sativ schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich chrome nicht downloaden? Ich habe mal gehört, dass es auf ubuntu gehen soll.


Du kannst im IE erstmal nichts runterladen. 
Seiten aufrufen, ohne zig meldungen wegzuklicken ist auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Sativ (1. Januar 2014)

Jetzt klingt Linux doch wieder interessant. Im Endeffekt wäre hohe laufende Kosten in Form von antivirenprogrammen ein k.o. Kriterium. Ubuntu hatte ich schonmal auf einem netbook, da liefs aber nicht so dolle, denke aber, dass da der treibersupport das Problem war. Ich habe auf der Seite von Ubuntu auch gelesen, dass diese eine Serverversion anbieten. Damals habe ich mal gehört, dass man für Linux keine antivirenprogramme braucht, stimmt das? Würde sich alles was ich gern hätte mit einem Ubuntuserver realisieren lassen? Prinzipiell tendiere ich ja eh eher zu Linux, darum habe ich ja hier gepostet.

Und welchen browser ich im Endeffekt nehme is mir relativ bums, Hauptsache es läuft gut. Ob chrome oder chromium oder was es sonst noch gibt, spielt keine Rolle.

Lässt sich vllt. auch alles ohne direktes Server BS realisieren?


----------



## MaxRink (2. Januar 2014)

Es existieren de facto aktuell einfach keine Viren für Linux (sie existieren schon, sind allerdings nicht im Umlauf)
Statt ubuntu nimm Debian oder ARCH. Für mich persönlich stellt Cannocials Firmenpolitik einfach ein nogo dar.


----------



## Sativ (2. Januar 2014)

Weshalb is Ubuntu für dich ein nogo? Habe auf der HP nur gesehen, dass sie eine server Version haben und mir gefiel die Oberfläche der Desktop Version. Aber bei Linux bin ich noch absolut unentschlossen, da ich die vor und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Distributionen nicht kenne.


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2014)

Die Unity-Oberfläche (inkl. Amazonwerbung) die trotz extremer negativer Kritik einfach durchgedrückt wurde hat viele Fans stark verärgert.
Viele sind deswegen auf Mint umgestiegen das vom Aufbau her speziell für Windowsumsteiger sehr einfach ist.

Ich würd selbst bei Linux nicht auf einen Virenscanner verzichten.
Nicht weil ich um das Betriebssystem sorgen habe, sondern um die anderen Windowsrechner die darauf zugreifen und die Viren abbekommen.

Avast für Linux ist ganz gut.
avast! Free Antivirus für Linux


----------



## Sativ (2. Januar 2014)

Achso is das, Naja, ich hänge auch nicht gerade an Ubuntu. Habe mich jetzt bei Debian ein bisschen reingelesen, klingt erstmal ganz gut, denke ich werde es die Tage mal auf einen USB stick machen und darüber laufen lassen um es zu probieren, hab da allerdings nix explizites bezüglich einer server Version gefunden. Bei mint werde ich mich die Tage nochmal reinlesen. Auf den ersten Blick haben mich die vielen Versionen verwirrt aber wenn ich mich da erstmal reingelesen habe, sollte da mehr Klarheit herrschen. 
Vielen Dank für das antivirenprogramm, das hilft schonmal sehr weiter, eine sorge weniger.


----------



## milesdavis (2. Januar 2014)

Ich nutze FreeNAS 9.1.1 x64 mit der Erweiterung ownCloud.
Filme und Musik usw. stehen für TV und Co. per DLNA bereit.

Alles OpenSource und kostet nix!!

Das die Kurzfassung


----------



## guss (3. Januar 2014)

Sativ Du brauchst imho keine Server Version bei Linux. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich was falsches sage. Aber soviel ich weiss, hat die Ubuntu Server Version und ich vermute auch die meisten anderen Linux Server Versionen, erst mal keine graphische Oberfläche nach der Installation, sondern nur die Konsole. Du musst Dich dann also erst mal schlau machen, wie Du zu einem Desktop kommst. Weiterhin denke ich, dass man bei Linux aus jedem Desktop auch einen Server et vice versa machen kann. Das ist nicht wie bei Windows. Die Server Installation installiert nur andere Komponenten vor, als die Desktop Variante. Du kannst in jedem Fall alles nachinstallieren.
Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen nach einer LTS (Long Term Support) Version Ausschau zu halten, damit Du auch lange Freude an Deinem Server hast. Ich habe den Schritt zu Ubuntu nicht bereit und auf jeden Fall gibt es dazu massenhaft Foren und gute Unterstützung. Gerade für Neueinsteiger halte ich Ubuntu für gut. In der LTS Version von Ubuntu ist der Amazon Krempel auch noch nicht drin und die wird noch bis April 2017 supportet und gewartet.


----------



## Sativ (5. Januar 2014)

Gut zu wissen, dass ich keine server Version brauche. So ist es mir auf jeden Fall am liebsten. Ich habe gestern versucht Debian auf meinen Rechner zu machen, war nicht so erfolgreich. Wollte die Testversion nutzen, ohne es wirklich zu installieren. Hat nicht so geklappt, dann hab ich die normale versucht. Um einen bootbaren USB stick zu erstellen, soll man den USB stick an einen Rechner anschließen auf dem schon Linux drauf ist.... Top. Also einfach mal die ISO unmounted und auf installieren geklickt. Da ich ja keine Ahnung habe lieber die einfache Installation gewählt. Dann fängt er an zu entpacken. In welches Laufwerk kann  ich nicht wählen. Weder bei der einfachen noch bei der fortgeschrittenen Installation. Und natürlich installiert er die Daten immer in meine Ram-disk. Nach eine  Neustart soll die installation dann weiter gehen. Aber "komischerweise" kann er nach dem Neustart die Daten in der Ram-disk nicht finden. Ohh Wunder, diese ist ja auch ein flüchtiger Speicher. Bin ein bisschen genervt von der Installation, zumal ich extra eine neue Partition dafür eingerichtet habe. Schade, dass ich diese nicht auswählen kann. Werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal die Ram-disk entfernen und dann nochmal probieren. Vielleicht wäre es auch mit Ubuntu einfacher. Habe auch gelesen, dass man Ubuntu wahlweise mit gnome oder anderer Oberfläche betreiben kann, also wäre das Amazongesülz kein Problem. Eigentlich fand ich Debian jetzt aber sehr sympathisch. Naja, ich Versuchs bei Gelegenheit nochmal. 

Ein Nas bs ist keine Option, da ja auch Programme wie steam darauf laufen sollen. Es soll schließlich ein homeserver werden und damit auch die Aufgaben eines htpcs übernehmen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich erstell meine Linux Sticks immer unter Windows. 
Einfach damit: Universal USB Installer
Hat bisher immer 1A gefunzt.  Auch wenn nicht alle solche Tools mögen.

Ob du Ubuntu, Mint oder Debian nimmst, ist eigentlich Bumms. Ubuntu baut auf Debian auf und Mint ebenso. Alles was du außerhalb der grafischen Oberfläche machst (die unterscheiden sich stark) ist daher praktisch gleich.
Eine Server Version brauchst du wie gesagt nicht. Da ist nicht viel anders, ein paar andere Pakete vorinstalliert und afaik fehlt ne grafische Oberfläche oder sie wird zumindest nicht automatisch gestartet.


Du möchtest doch nur 1 OS, oder?
Irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie du da Probleme bei der Installation bekommen kannst.  Und wie schaffst du es eine Ramdisk zu haben, wenn gar kein OS installiert ist?
Ich kenn den Installer von Debian jetzt nicht, aber bei Ubuntu kann man entweder automatisch die ganze Platte belegen lassen, automatisch neben ein vorhandenes OS intallieren lassen oder eine Partition selbst auswählen.

EDIT:
Oder hast du ein OS drauf und wärend des Betriebs mountest du die ISO und versuchst dann so eine keine-Ahnung-wie-es-heißt Installation in einem anderen OS durchzuführen?


----------



## Sativ (5. Januar 2014)

Da ich den Server noch nicht habe und ich mir bei dem OS noch nicht sicher war, wollte ich es zusätzlich zum testen auf meinen Desktop installieren. Also ist bereits ein OS vorhanden und zwar win7. 
Vielleicht sollte ich es dann wirklich mal mit Ubuntu versuchen. Da aber Debian so das grundlegende für die meisten anderen Linux Systeme zu sein scheint, unter anderem für steam OS, dachte ich, dass es auch das günstigste wäre. Dachte, das wäre ähnlich wie bei Android, wo touchwize, sense und wie sie alle heißen ja auch auf Android basieren, jedoch zusätzliche Ressourcen fressen.

Und danke für das Programm, ich werde es damit nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2014)

Debian hat zwar den Ruf am stabilsten zu sein, wenn du moderne Hardware hast, kann es aber schlecht um den Treibersupport aussehen.
Das ist deswegen so Stabil weil nur langzeiterpropte Software zum Einsatz kommt und da kann die auch mal älter sein. (wenns funktioniert, warum was ändern?)
Bei mir läuft Mint Mate/Cinnamon 24h am Tag ohne ECC-RAM auf 8 RAM-Modulen und es läuft spitze.
Wenn du Mate nimmst, fehlt dir ein großteil der Fensteranimationen und Transparenteffekte, das ist sicher genügsam genug für deine Zwecke.
Wobei Cinnamon mit den ganzen "hübschen" Effekten kein Hardwarefresser ist.
Vergleich es einfach mit dem Aero-Desktop unter Windows.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Debian hat zwar den Ruf am stabilsten zu sein, wenn du moderne Hardware hast, kann es aber schlecht um den Treibersupport aussehen.


Das habe ich auf meinen Notebook mit einer störrischen WLAN-Karte zu spüren bekommen, das selbe unter Arch.



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft Mint Mate/Cinnamon 24h am Tag ohne ECC-RAM auf 8 RAM-Modulen und es läuft spitze.


Kann ich bestätigen, habe mein Notebook seit 12+h nicht mehr heruntergefahren.


----------



## Laudian (9. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte jetzt keinesfalls was gegen Linux sagen, ich habe selber einen Debian-Server für Teamspeak + Minecraft + Webserver laufen...

Aber Debian ist mit Sicherheit nichts, was man als Einsteiger einfach benutzen kann ohne sich erst tagelang in dies und jenes einzulesen.

Und spätestens beim Punkt "spielen" Frage ich mich dann: Wieso nicht einfach ein stinknormales Windows 7 auf den Server hauen ? Windows 7 bietet dir alles was du haben willst, für jede Funktion die du dir erträumen kannst gibt es 10 verschiedene Programme zur Auswahl, die integrierte Backup-Funktion ist erstklassig, du musst dich nicht umgewöhnen, du musst keine Angst haben etwas kaputtzumachen, keine Treiberprobleme...

Du musst ja wohl kaum um jedes Fünkchen Performance und jeden Megabyte Ram kämpfen bei deinen Anforderungen.


In dem Moment wo man sich sagt "Ich installiere ein Linux, und für dies und jenes benutze ich Wine..." sollte man sich fragen, wieso man nicht gleich Windows benutzt. Klar, es gibt hier und da Fälle wo es wirklich Sinn macht, aber hier ? Ich sehe einfach nicht den Vorteil darin, ein Linux auf einem PC zu installieren, mit dem ab und an auf der Couch gezockt und ein Film geguckt werden soll.

Klar, man verschenkt je nach Anwendungsfall 5-10% der zur Verfügung stehenden Leistung, aber in diesem Fall ist das doch wirklich nebensächlich. Deswegen bin ich wirklich verblüfft, dass hier ein Windows Server 2012 diskutiert wird (welches nicht im entferntesten für Heimserver gedacht ist), aber nach 3 Seiten noch niemand ein stinknormales Windows genannt hat. Klar, Windows ist langweilig, jeder hat Windows...


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

LucasL schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, habe mein Notebook seit 12+h nicht mehr heruntergefahren.


 Auf meinem Raspberry läuft auch eine angepasste Debian Version. Das fahr nich monatelang nicht runter. 
Bei stabilen Distris rechnet man die Laufzeit in Jahren, wir sind ja nicht bei Windows.    


Wegen dem Tagelang einlesen: Also das musste ich nicht machen. 
Aber ich hatte auch bevor ich Windows hatte als Kind jahrelang nur Linux. Und dann immer Ubuntu/Mint parallel zu Windows. 
Wenn ich irgendwo nicht weitergekommen bin, kurz googlen und weiter gehts. War nie ein größerer Act als bei Windows irgendwas mit Updates oder Registry usw.


----------



## Sativ (4. Mai 2014)

Hallochen, ich belebe mal diesen Thread wieder, da mein Server nun schon in der Testphase ist.
Konstellation hat sich dank AMDs AM1 Platform noch etwas geändert und entspricht nun ziemlich genau der folgenden Hardware: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Genau da ist aber auch das Problem. Von den Festplatten habe ich im Moment nur eine Red 3TB und die alte Kingston SSD. Auf der SSD läuft derzeit auch Debian und ich bin mit der Distribution auch recht zufrieden. Mein Problem ist nun aber noch folgendes: bei der SSD ist die Halterung des SATA Steckers leicht weggebrochen. Das is an sich nicht weiter schlimm, da ich einen Adapter habe, der sowohl SATA als auch Stromanschluss abdeckt. (0.50m SATA 3Gb/s Anschlusskabel All-in-One SATA Stecker auf) Somit wird alles zusammen immernoch gut festgehalten. Da ich jedoch ein externes 19V Netzteil verwende, habe ich keine üblichen Stromanschlüsse für Festplatten, wie man es von seinem Netzteil gewohnt ist. Bei dem Mainboard lag lediglich eine SATA Buchse bei, die auf 2 SATA Stecker überträgt. Folglich kann ich nur 2 Festplatten anschließen. Ich wollte jedoch 2x 3TB im Raid laufen lassen, die 4TB einzeln und die SSD als Sysplatte. Also habe ich aktuell 2 Stromanschlüsse für Laufwerke zu wenig. Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich da drum herum komme?
Klar könnte ich einfach ein normales Netzteil nehme. Wer jedoch gelesen hat, wie sich die Verbräuche verhalten, wenn man ein normales gegen ein externes Netzteil verwendet, wird verstehen, dass ich lieber bei dem externen bleiben würde. In sämtlichen shops habe ich auch nur die Variante mit einer Buchse und 2 Stromanschlüssen gefunden, sprich die Variante die ich schon habe. Optimal wäre für mich eine Buchse mit 3 flachen SATA Stromanschlüssen und einem klassischen 4-pol Stromstecker für den oben gezeigten Adapter.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

Besorg dir einfach ein Impactics Pico Netzteil. Verwende ich selber für meinen Server. 
Betreibt eine AMD E350 APU und 2 HDDs ohne Probleme. Die eine habe ich per Molex Adapter angeschlossen. Da es nur 130 Watt liefern kann ist es auch super effizient im Gegenastz zu einem 300 Watt PC Netzteil.

LG: eXquisite


----------



## shadie (5. Mai 2014)

Da ich nur das externe NB Netzteil sehe, weiß ich nicht was du intern für eine Platine verwendest (Pico?)

Schau mal hier:

4-Pin Molex Y-Splitter doppelt: Amazon.de: Elektronik
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000WKLC1O/ref=wms_ohs_product_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Die verwende ich auch, wo man aber tierisch aufpassen muss ist, dass man das ganze nicht mit Gewalt macht sondern so lange dran rum wackelt, bis es sitzt.

Habs einmal mit Gewalt zusammengesteckt und mir eine 4TB Festplatte kaputt gemacht, ganz großes Kino!

Wir groß ist denn der Unterschied beim Stromverbrauch?

Als ich ein BQ 350W mit einem Pico PSU verglichen habe war der Unterschied bei Vollast (90W) marginal.


----------



## Sativ (6. Mai 2014)

Hm... Nochmal ein neues Pico Netzteil kaufen is eher nicht in meinem Interesse. Hinzu kommt, dass das Pico NT teurer als mein Mobo is und das für einen günstigen Server... Eher nicht. 
Ich glaube ich werde dann an das bereits vorhandene Kabel noch eine SATA und ein molex anlöten. Hoffe nur, dass vom Mainboard dann auch genug Saft kommt. Das sollte doch aber reichen, oder? Ich meine 3 HDDs und eine SSD, sind doch nur ca. 20 Watt. 
Der Unterschied bei den Verbräuchen liegt bei einem 600 Watt NT im idle bei 17 Wartung bei einem 65 Watt 19V NT bei 8 Watt. Bei einem Server schon fatal wie ich finde. Da ich ja 90 Watt habe, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass das passt. 
Was haltet ihr von der Idee mit dem anlöten?


----------



## Sativ (7. Mai 2014)

Okay, ich scheine mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt zu haben. Darum versuche ich das nochmal und diesmal mit Bildern:

Also, ich habe ein Mainboard das nicht via ATX Netzteil bestromt wird, sondern via 19V extern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folglich habe ich im PC keine weiteren Stomanschlüsse abgesehen von einem SATA Stomanschluss auf dem Mainboard, dieser ist 1 zu 1 der gleich wie an jeder SATA Festplatte oder BluRay Laufwerk.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür lag auch gleich ein SATA Kabel bei dem Mainboard dabei um zusätzlich 2 Laufwerke an zu schließen. Ich möchte jedoch gleich 4 Laufwerke anschließen. Die Frage ist nun also entweder, ob es das beiliegende Kabel auch mit 4x SATA (1x für das MOBO und 3x für Laufwerke) und 1x Molex irgendwo zu kaufen gibt, oder falls nicht, ob es möglich wäre ein zusätzlichen SATA und einen Molex anzulöten, ohne das mir anschließend bei zu großer Leistungsaufnahme das Mobo abraucht. Wie bereits erwähnt sollte die Leistung vom NT mit 90W ausreichen.
Hier das beiliegende Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier das das ich zusätzlich ranlöten würde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2014)

Nimm einfach noch ein Y-Kabel.
http://www.amazon.de/InLine-SATA-St...8&qid=1399479506&sr=8-1&keywords=sata+y-kabel
(Versandkostenfrei ab 20€)

Bei den 5-10W pro Laufwerk musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Sativ (7. Mai 2014)

Ich danke dir, werde aber dennoch eher zum löten greifen, da a) die Widerstände an den Anschlüssen geringer sind und b) es irgendwie kein Sata auf Sata und Molex gibt. 
Iwie gibt's nur Molex auf 2x Sata, ich brauche aber einen Molex. 
Ich habe mir vorhin mal so einen Sata Anschluss angesehen. Die klemmen die Kabel einfach nur an die Anschlüsse. Folglich kann gar nicht über den gesamten Kabelumfang übertragen werden. Aber bei den Strömen wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht nötig.

Weißt du wie das aussieht wenn man einen raid controller verbaut? Der hat doch auch 2 Sata Buchsen oder? Bei Geizhals konnte ich das nicht richtig erkennen. Brauch ich sowas überhaupt oder reicht software raid? (2 Platten im raid 1), ach blödsinn, das sind ja nur die Datenanschlüsse und kein Strom


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2014)

Wofür brauchst du denn ein Raid 1?
Du hast damit kein Backup und es frisst unnötig Strom.
Damit realisierst du nur eine Ausfallsicherheit von Festplatten, sind die Daten virenverseucht oder korrupt, spiegelt das Raid 1:1 die Daten.


----------



## Sativ (8. Mai 2014)

naja, ich dachte falls eine Platte abschmirt habe ich ja noch alle daten sicher auf der 2.
wie realisiert man sowas denn sonst?


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2014)

Zweite HDD in einem externen Gehäuse und dann einmal die Woche/Monat eine normale Kopie der wichtigen Dateien machen.
Das kann man auch automatisieren das er beim Anstecken selber einen bestimmten Ordner kopiert.
So bist du auch vor einem Virenbefall oder versehentliches löschen geschützt.
Du kannst so auch zu einem früheren Speicherpunkt deiner Dokumente zugreifen.
Eine plumpe Spiegelung schützt nur vor einem plötzlichem Festplattentot.


----------



## Sativ (8. Mai 2014)

hast du da auch eine Anleitung dazu wie man das automatisieren kann?
kann ich die externe auch immer dran lassen und der macht automatisch, sagen wir alle 14 Tage, ein Backup?


----------



## Zomg (9. Mai 2014)

Das Raid 1 bietet schon zusätzliche Sicherheit, auch wenn gleich ich dann die Wahl einer 3 und 4er Platte nicht verstehe, da 2 identische vorhanden sein sollten da du ansonsten nur 3TB insgesamt nutzen kannst. Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass man um noch mehr Sicherheit zu haben auch weiterhin auf "externe" Backups nicht verzichten sollte und dabei auch je nach Möglichkeit mehrere Generationen in der Hinterhand behalten sollte. Wenn du allerdings nicht immer hochaktuelle Sicherungen deiner Daten brauchst (z.B. bei einem einfachen Media-Server), kannst du getrost auf das Raid verzichten und stattdessen lieber eine der beiden Festplatten in ein externes Gehäuse packen. 

Zu deiner letzten Frage, da du Linux als Server nutzt, solltest du dich zum Thema Crontabs belesen (etwas ähnliches gibbet übrigens auch unter Windows), hier kannst du ganz normale Shellbefehle abarbeiten lassen, dazu gehört z.B. das automatisierte anlegen eines Verzeichnisses mit aktuellem Datum und das kopieren von Dateien. Aber da will ich jetzt nicht alles vorkauen, bisschen arbeit soll dem angehenden Hobbyadmin ja auch überlassen bleiben ^.^...


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2014)

Welchen Schutz außer einen Festplattendefekt bietet denn Raid 1?

@Sativ
Wüsste ich jetzt nur unter Windows, unter Linux müsste ich selber danach suchen.


----------



## Sativ (9. Mai 2014)

@ Zomg
im Raid sollten nur 2 Platten laufen auf denen halt die wirklich wichtigen Sachen drauf sind. Sowas wie Bilder oder wichtige Unterlagen und scans. Auf der 3. HDD sollten dann so sachen drauf wie Filme und Serien, halt sowas wo man gut mit einem Verlust leben kann. Die 4. Platte sollte halt die 64 GB SSD fürs Sys sein.
In die Crontabs werde ich mich mal reinlesen. Ich danke dir. Inwiefern unterscheidet sich denn ein Raid von einem immer topaktuellen Backup? Ich dachte, dass das genau die Aufgabe vom Raid 1 sei und somit das Backup überflüssig würde. Wenn das so aber nicht läuft, würde ich auch das Raid komplett verzichten und nur eine Backup Platte nehmen, die in gewissen Zeitintervallen selbstständig Backups macht.

@ Abductee
Ich denke ich werde das dann mal mit diesen Crontabs versuchen.


----------



## Namaker (9. Mai 2014)

Sativ schrieb:


> @ Abductee
> Ich denke ich werde das dann mal mit diesen Crontabs versuchen.


 Cron ist dafür eine wirklich einfache Methode, dazu könntest du etwas wie rsync benutzen zum Abgleichen der Festplatten.


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2014)

Sativ schrieb:


> Inwiefern unterscheidet sich denn ein Raid von einem immer topaktuellen Backup? Ich dachte, dass das genau die Aufgabe vom Raid 1 sei und somit das Backup überflüssig würde. Wenn das so aber nicht läuft, würde ich auch das Raid komplett verzichten und nur eine Backup Platte nehmen, die in gewissen Zeitintervallen selbstständig Backups macht.


 
Ein Raid 1 gewährleistet einen durchgehenden Betrieb bei einem Festplattenausfall, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das Gerücht das es ein Backup sein soll hält sich leider eisern.
Dafür gibts aber immer großes gejammere wenn der Raid-Controller den Geist aufgibt und die Daten weg sind.

In Firmen verwendet man ein Raid 1, da die Server (meistens) durchgehend laufen sollen.
Dann wird je nach notwendigkeit ~1 in der Woche ein Backup gezogen und eingelagert.
Je nach Brauch nimmt sich dann wöchentlich, monatlich oder zum Quartal der Admin oder der Geschäftsführer ein weiteres Backup mit nach Hause. (Brandschutz!)
So hast du dann ein ganz vernünftiges Backup das selbst vor Brand, Raub oder Gremlins geschützt ist.
Auch wenn Daten versehentlich gelöscht worden sind, kann es über das wöchentliche Backup zurückgeholt werden.


----------



## Zomg (9. Mai 2014)

@Abductee Ist das denn keine zusätzliche Sicherheit? Für mich ist es durchaus ein Sicherheitsfaktor wenn das System weiter läuft... Aber gut, jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung. Und ich werde dir sicherlich nicht widersprechen dass ein Backup weiterhin nötig ist.

@Sativ Besser als Abductee hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können.


----------



## Sativ (10. Mai 2014)

Ja top, dann lass ich die eine Festplatte weg und mache die in ein externes Gehäuse und benutze die gleich für die Backups. 
Dann sollten soweit all meine Fragen geklärt sein.
Ich danke euch Leute für die tatkräftige Unterstützung. Es ist immer gut zu wissen, dass man mit einem Problem nicht allein dasteht und das es hier Leute gibt, die einen helfen. 

Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich fragen habe. Jetz werde ich erstmal ein paar Wochen brauchen um den ganzen Server einzurichten. Habe schon gemerkt, dass die Installationen bei Linux meist nicht ganz so einfach ablaufen,  aber dafür gibt's ja Google.


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2014)

Zomg schrieb:


> @Abductee Ist das denn keine zusätzliche Sicherheit? Für mich ist es durchaus ein Sicherheitsfaktor wenn das System weiter läuft... Aber gut, jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung. Und ich werde dir sicherlich nicht widersprechen dass ein Backup weiterhin nötig ist.


 
Was du meinst, ist *die Verfügbarkeit*. Sicherheit bezieht sich einzig und allein darauf, ob Daten vorhanden oder aufgrund eines Problems kaputt / weg sind.
Bzgl. RAID-Level: RAID1 ist toll, wird aber bei vielen Platten irgendwann teuer, da man halt nur die Hälfte der Gesamtkapazität nutzen kann. Man sollte daher irgendwann überlegen, ob ein RAID5 oder RAID6 sinnvoller sind. Hierbei ist allerdings zu beachten, dass man möglichst Platten verschiedener Hersteller mischen sollte - ein Serienfehler kann auch das "beste" Array komplett zerstören. Da beim Rebuild nach einem Fehler die Platten durchaus einige Tage stark beansprucht werden (meine 18TB-RAID5 brauchen für einen Rebuild glaube ich rund anderthalb Tage), gehen ausgerechnet dann gerne weitere Platten über den Jordan.

Die beste Möglichkeit ist daher, externe (!!) Backups anzulegen. Diese sollten ohne Kontakt zum Stromnetz irgendwo gelagert werden.

@ Sativ: falls du ein Backupscript brauchst, kann ich dir meins posten. Aktuell legt mein Fileserver jeden Sonntag ein komplettes Backup an, an den restlichen Tagen werden nur die Änderungen gesichert. Nach X Tagen werden die Backups dann gelöscht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## hebo89 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich habe letztens von der 3-2-1 Regel gehört:

3: Wichtige Daten sollten auf 3 unabhängigen*, getrennten Platten liegen. Ein RAID1 mit 3 Platten bringt keine Sicherheit, nur Verfügbarkeit! Beispiel: Eine Systemplatte und zwei Backupplatten.
2: Diese Platten sollten an 2 verschiedenen Orten gelagert werden. Bsp: Im System, als externe Festplatte (nicht dauerhaft verbunden), bei der Oma.
1: Mindestens eine Platte sollte in einem anderen Format sein. Bsp: eine Backupplatte mit inkrementeller Backupsoftare, eine Platte in exFAT, wobei die Daten "von Hand" kopiert werden.

*) unabhängig: ein RAID ist an sich nicht unabhängig, daher gilt es im Kontext mit Backups als ein Backup. Auch wenn man ein RAID1 mit 25 Platten am laufen hat!


----------

